# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Նոր ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. Տարօրինակ պատմություն

## ivy

Երևի բոլորս էլ սիրում ենք սովորական, սիրուն պատմություններ՝ իրական կյանքից քաղված: Սակայն սովորականը կարող է նաև հոգնեցնել ու ձանձրացնել, որովհետև դրանով է լցված մեր առօրյան: 
Ինչ-որ ժամանակ, ինչ-որ տեղ պատահում են նաև անսովոր ու տարօրինակ պատմություններ: Հնարավոր է, որ ականատես ենք լինում դրանց, հնարավոր է, որ դրանք ընդամենը մեր երևակայության արդյունքն են: Իսկ հնարավոր է նաև, որ ամեն պատմություն էլ ունի իր տարօրինակությունը: Խնդիրը միայն այն տեսնելն է, իսկ այս դեպքում նաև՝ ցույց տալ կարողանալը:

Այս մրցույթը չունի ժանրային ու թեմատիկ սահմանափակում: Միայն երկու պայման կա, որոնց պետք է հետևել.

1. Ստեղծագործության մեջ ներկայացրած պատմությունը պիտի ինչ-որ իմաստով տարօրինակ, ոչ սովորական լինի: Սա իհարկե ահագին սուբյեկտիվ գործ է, և կարծում եմ, ամեն մարդ իր ձևով է ընկալում «տարօրինակ»-ը: Գլխավորն այն է, որ հեղինակը համոզված լինի՝ ինքը հետևել է պայմանին: Իսկ ընթերցողն էլ հաճույք ստանա դրա արդյունքից:
2. Երկրորդ պայմանն ավելի կոնկրետ է: Ստեղծագործության մեջ ոչ մի տեղ չպետք է օգտագործվի «տարօրինակ» բառը: Ներառյալ՝ վերնագրում:

Նիշերի սահմանափակում չկա: Ստեղծագործությունները կարող են լինել ինչպես արձակ, այնպես էլ չափածո:
Յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակ մրցույթին կարող է ներկայացնել մեկ կամ երկու ստեղծագործություն:
Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել թե Ակումբում գրանցվածները, թե չգրանցվածները: 

Հեղինակների անունները գաղտնի կմնան մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը:
Քվեարկությունը կլինի բաց:

Ստեղծագործություններն ընդունվում են մինչև հուլիսի 6-ի առավոտը՝ iparika(շնիկ)gmail(կետ)com հասցեով: 
Մրցույթը կսկսվի հուլիսի 6-ին՝ ուշ երեկոյան:

----------

boooooooom (26.06.2014), Chuk (26.06.2014), Enna Adoly (26.06.2014), Freeman (26.06.2014), GriFFin (27.06.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), Lílium (27.06.2014), Sambitbaba (26.06.2014), Smokie (26.06.2014), Vardik! (03.07.2014), Այբ (26.06.2014), Արէա (26.06.2014), Արևանուռ (05.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (26.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2014), Նոյեմ (05.07.2014), Շինարար (26.06.2014), Ուլուանա (26.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.06.2014), Վոլտերա (27.06.2014), Տրիբուն (26.06.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (26.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նիշերի մինիմալ քանակի պահանջ էլ պետք չի՞։

----------


## ivy

Նիշերի սահմանափակումները մինչ այժմ միշտ վերին սահմանին են վերաբերվել: Մինիմալի մասին սովորաբար չենք նշում մրցույթներում:

Քանի որ հատուկ նշված չի, թե սա կարճ ստեղծագործությունների մրցույթ է, ապա ինքնըստինքյան հասկանալի պիտի լինի, որ ներկայացված գործերը որոշակի ծավալ են ենթադրում: Թե կոնկրետ ինչ չափի, արդեն ամեն հեղինակ ինքը կարող է որոշել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեման ակտիվ ու ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելու համար էկել եմ ասելու. ու՜խ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.06.2014)

----------


## Guest

Իսկ լեզում միայն Հայերենն է՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

... Բայց դե արի ու առանց «տարօրինակ» բառի բան գրի, երբ նույնիսկ նիքիդ մեջ էդ բառը կա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2014), Jarre (29.06.2014), Lílium (27.06.2014), Աթեիստ (26.06.2014), Մուշու (26.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ ո՞րն է տարօրինակի սահմանումն այս դեպքում:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ լեզում միայն Հայերենն է՞:


Իհարկե:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ո՞րն է տարօրինակի սահմանումն այս դեպքում:


Հստակ սահմանում հնարավոր չի տալ. թող մնա հեղինակի ու ընթերցողի ընկալմանը:

----------


## ivy

Մի շաաաատ պստլիկ նվեր կա հաղթողին, լրիվ սիմվոլիկ  :Smile: 
Հատուկ գրել սիրողների համար, որոնց իմաստուն մտքերը կարող են վրա հասնել շատ անհամապատասխան ժամանակ ու անհամապատասխան տեղում  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի շաաաատ պստլիկ նվեր կա հաղթողին, լրիվ սիմվոլիկ 
> Հատուկ գրել սիրողների համար, որոնց իմաստուն մտքերը կարող են վրա հասնել շատ անհամապատասխան ժամանակ ու անհամապատասխան տեղում


Բլոկնոտ  :Love:  պետք ա կրել էս մրցույթը

----------


## Rhayader

> Հստակ սահմանում հնարավոր չի տալ. թող մնա հեղինակի ու ընթերցողի ընկալմանը:


Ուրեմն չեմ կարողանա մասնակցել  :Smile:  ինձ համար տարօրինակ բաներ գրեթե չկան, իսկ թե ուրիշների համար ինչն է տարօրինակ՝ պատկերացում չունեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բլոկնոտ  պետք ա կրել էս մրցույթը


Այֆոն, կամ դիջիթալ ձայնագրիչ… կամ էլ ոսկեզոծ ադամանդապատ կազմով բլոկնոտ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այֆոն, կամ դիջիթալ ձայնագրիչ… կամ էլ ոսկեզոծ ադամանդապատ կազմով բլոկնոտ…


Հասարակ բլոկնոտ  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն չեմ կարողանա մասնակցել  ինձ համար տարօրինակ բաներ *գրեթե* չկան, իսկ թե ուրիշների համար ինչն է տարօրինակ՝ պատկերացում չունեմ:


«Գրեթե»-ն այնուամենայնիվ տեղ թողնում է. ուրիշ բան, որ «ընդհանրապես» լիներ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (29.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Սովորական բլոկնոտը ինչ գործ ունի տարօրինակ մրցույթում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սովորական բլոկնոտը ինչ գործ ունի տարօրինակ մրցույթում


Կախարդակա՞ն  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կախարդակա՞ն


Չէ, ուղղակի տարօրինակ  :Jpit: ։

----------

ivy (26.06.2014), Sambitbaba (28.06.2014), Աթեիստ (26.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Կախարդակա՞ն


Չեմ ասի  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ ասի


Ականջիս ասա, մեկ ա ես էդքան հարաքյաթ չունեմ, հաստատ կրողը չեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ականջիս ասա, մեկ ա ես էդքան հարաքյաթ չունեմ, հաստատ կրողը չեմ


Վերջում կասեմ, խոխմիկ բան է  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> «Գրեթե»-ն այնուամենայնիվ տեղ թողնում է. ուրիշ բան, որ «ընդհանրապես» լիներ


Իմ տարօրինակներն ապուշ մարդիկ են, իրենց մասին գրելու բան չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սովորական բլոկնոտը ինչ գործ ունի տարօրինակ մրցույթում


ես ասու՞մ էի բռլյանտով ա…

----------


## ivy

Մասնակցելու ե՞ք  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մասնակցելու ե՞ք


երևի  :Jpit:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մասնակցելու ե՞ք


Դժվար:

----------


## ivy

> երևի


Քեզ գիտենք, դու էիր մրցույթ ուզում, բա մյուսները:

----------


## ivy

> Դժվար:


Իհ  :Sad:

----------


## Guest

> Իհ


Մի անհանգստացի, ուշացումով լիքը մարդ կուղարկի ու կխնդրի իրեննէ էլ տեղադրես:

----------

ivy (27.06.2014)

----------


## Nanik

> Սովորական բլոկնոտը ինչ գործ ունի տարօրինակ մրցույթում


Այ կարելի է պատմություն գրել, թե ivy-ն ինչ նվիրեց մրցույթի հաղթողին  :Jpit:  Լրիվ թեմայի մեջ կլինի  :Wink:

----------

ivy (27.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ կարելի է պատմություն գրել, թե ivy-ն ինչ նվիրեց մրցույթի հաղթողին  Լրիվ թեմայի մեջ կլինի


Այվին ինքն էլ ա մասնակցելու ու բռլյանտի բլոկնոտն իրան պահի…

----------


## ivy

Մասնակցե՜ք, համոզվածությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ էդ «նվերից» ոչ ոք չունի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մասնակցե՜ք, համոզվածությամբ կարող եմ ասել, որ էդ «նվերից» ոչ ոք չունի


հենդմեյդ  :Love:

----------


## Շինարար

> հենդմեյդ


Կամ էլ երազանքների տռուսիկ :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2014), ivy (27.06.2014), Smokie (27.06.2014), Tiger29 (27.06.2014), Աթեիստ (27.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2014), Վոլտերա (05.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> հենդմեյդ


Չէ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Կամ էլ երազանքների տռուսիկ


Դա գրել սիրողների հետ ինչ կապ ունի: Էն որ ասեցի` անհամապատասխան տեղում, հեչ դա նկատի չունեի  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (28.06.2014), Աթեիստ (27.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Շինարար (27.06.2014), Վոլտերա (05.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

ա՜, երեկ  նստեցի ու  գրեցի, վերջում մոռացա վորդը փակեմ, մերոնք եկան, առանց սեյվ անելու փակեցին :Cray:

----------


## Guest

> ա՜, երեկ  նստեցի ու  գրեցի, վերջում մոռացա վորդը փակեմ, մերոնք եկան, առանց սեյվ անելու փակեցին


Մի հատ էլ գրի, բայց այս անգամ այնպիսին, որը կհաղթի:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.06.2014), Աթեիստ (27.06.2014)

----------


## Nanik

> ա՜, երեկ  նստեցի ու  գրեցի, վերջում մոռացա վորդը փակեմ, մերոնք եկան, առանց սեյվ անելու փակեցին


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ամբողջ ընթացումք ոչ մի անգամ «սեյվ» չանել:
Ես ամեն նախադասությունից հետո Ctrl+S եմ սեղմում ))

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (27.06.2014), Ուլուանա (27.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ամբողջ ընթացումք ոչ մի անգամ «սեյվ» չանել:
> Ես ամեն նախադասությունից հետո Ctrl+S եմ սեղմում ))


գրելուց էնքան եմ կտրվում իրականից, որ նման բաների մասին չեմ մտածում :Xeloq: :

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014), Sambitbaba (28.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մի ստեղծագործություն արդեն ստացել եմ   :Smile:

----------

Արէա (28.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մրցույթին մնաց ուղիիիիիիիղ մի շաբաթ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մրցույթին մնաց ուղիիիիիիիղ մի շաբաթ։


Ու ոչ մի միտք  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Մնաց վեց օր, ուղարկեք ձեր գրածները, մի ամաչեք   :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

նայեք մարկ շագալ... շատ կօգնի... երեկ տեսա, էս մրցույթն եկավ միտս...

----------

ivy (30.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, կարող ա՞ մասնակցես  :Wink: 

Հո ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հավես մանրապատումներ ես գրում   :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կարող ա՞ մասնակցես 
> 
> Հո ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հավես մանրապատումներ ես գրում


nooooo…  հավես չկա…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, մասնակցի, քո գրածը կդնենք որպես արտամրցութային պիտուշ տարբերակ։
Որ չասես՝ ես էրեխեքի կողքին ինչ գործ ունեմ   :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (01.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մասնակցի, քո գրածը կդնենք որպես արտամրցութային պիտուշ տարբերակ։
> Որ չասես՝ ես էրեխեքի կողքին ինչ գործ ունեմ


Այվ, մարդ ե՞ս գտել… ես ի՞նչ գրող… երեխեքը լավ էլ գրում են…

----------


## ivy

Դե լավ   :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի հատ մնրապատում եմ հիշել էն էլ էս մի ամիս ա ալարում եմ գրեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մնաց վեց օր, ուղարկեք ձեր գրածները, մի ամաչեք


թեմա՜  :Cray: 

Մեֆ, ինձ վիզուալ արվեստը երբեք չի ոգեշնչում  :Sad:  Մարկ Շագալի ցավն էլ տանեմ, կարամ ժամերով նայեմ, բայց ոգեշնչվել ու գրել, հըը:

----------


## keyboard

կլի՞ էռռռոտիկ պատմվածք գրենք, թե՞ 18+ պիտի չլինի

----------


## ivy

Քիբորդ ջան, ինչ ուզում եք գրեք, մենակ թե լավ գրեք. խմբագրված, կարգին գործ լինի:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> թեմա՜ 
> 
> Մեֆ, ինձ վիզուալ արվեստը երբեք չի ոգեշնչում  Մարկ Շագալի ցավն էլ տանեմ, կարամ ժամերով նայեմ, բայց ոգեշնչվել ու գրել, հըը:


օքեյ…

----------


## ivy

Թե չէ ես եմ խմբագրելու  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Երկրորդ մասնակիցն էլ հայտնվեց   :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (01.07.2014), Արէա (01.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մնաց չորս օր, մասնակցե՜ք   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Մնաց երեք օր:

Ինչ անեմ, Չուկի սիրած տրյուկն օգտագործե՞մ  :Think: 
Ահագին նորեկ կա, իրենց վրա մեկ էլ տեսար ազդի:

----------

CactuSoul (03.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մնաց երեք օր:
> 
> Ինչ անեմ, Չուկի սիրած տրյուկն օգտագործե՞մ 
> Ահագին նորեկ կա, իրենց վրա մեկ էլ տեսար ազդի:


Չուկն անջատել ա էդ տրյուկը  :Jpit: 
Ռիփ, մի անհանգստացի, մեկ ա, միշտ էլ սաղ վերջին վայրկյանին են գալիս:
Ի դեպ, Լիզբեթն ու՞ր ա  :Think:

----------

ivy (03.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մի գործ էլ եկավ   :Smile:

----------

Արէա (03.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ծիտիկներ ջան, կիրակի օրը մրցույթը սկսվում է։
Ձեզ մնաց մեկ ու կես օր, ուղարկեք   :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ծիտիկներ ջան, կիրակի օրը մրցույթը սկսվում է։
> Ձեզ մնաց մեկ ու կես օր, ուղարկեք


ես չեմ հասցնի…

----------


## Chuk

> Մնաց երեք օր:
> 
> Ինչ անեմ, Չուկի սիրած տրյուկն օգտագործե՞մ 
> Ահագին նորեկ կա, իրենց վրա մեկ էլ տեսար ազդի:


Այվի, պետք չի իմ տրյուկն օգտագործել, դա իրան արդեն սպառել ա: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ ա աշխատել էն ակումբցիների վրա, ովքեր մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն ու կարող են լավ գործեր գրել: Ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չի, հին, թե նոր ակումբցի: Կարևորը էդ մարդուն անհատական դիմելն ու ասելն ա, որ զգում ես, որ ինքը կարող ա շատ լավ գրի: Էդպիսիք հիմա շատ կան ակումբում:

Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, Բարեկամս, ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:

----------

CactuSoul (05.07.2014), Enna Adoly (04.07.2014), Freeman (05.07.2014), insider (04.07.2014), ivy (04.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), John (04.07.2014), Lusntag Lusine (05.07.2014), Sambitbaba (05.07.2014), Smokie (05.07.2014), Աթեիստ (04.07.2014), Էլիզե (06.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (05.07.2014), Վոլտերա (05.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, դե ոչինչ, մի կերպ կդիմանանք էդ դարդին։

----------


## ivy

Չուկ   :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այվի, պետք չի իմ տրյուկն օգտագործել, դա իրան արդեն սպառել ա: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ ա աշխատել էն ակումբցիների վրա, ովքեր մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն ու կարող են լավ գործեր գրել: Ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չի, հին, թե նոր ակումբցի: Կարևորը էդ մարդուն անհատական դիմելն ու ասելն ա, որ զգում ես, որ ինքը կարող ա շատ լավ գրի: Էդպիսիք հիմա շատ կան ակումբում:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, [you], ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:


այ էս ա տրյուկը Այվի… նայի սովորի…

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014), Էլիզե (06.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Այվի, պետք չի իմ տրյուկն օգտագործել, դա իրան արդեն սպառել ա: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ ա աշխատել էն ակումբցիների վրա, ովքեր մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն ու կարող են լավ գործեր գրել: Ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չի, հին, թե նոր ակումբցի: Կարևորը էդ մարդուն անհատական դիմելն ու ասելն ա, որ զգում ես, որ ինքը կարող ա շատ լավ գրի: Էդպիսիք հիմա շատ կան ակումբում:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, [you], ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:


Ա՜հ, ինձ լավ զգացի  :Jpit:  Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դե ոչինչ, մի կերպ կդիմանանք էդ դարդին։


մի հատ վեպ ունեմ գրած… մնում ա խմբագրեմ…

----------

ivy (05.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (04.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ ջան, դու էլ գրի քննարկենք մի քիչ…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դու էլ գրի քննարկենք մի քիչ…


Լավ  :Smile: 
Չեմ խոստանում, բայց հավանաբար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շին, բա դու ինչի՞ չես գրում… չես տեսնու՞մ Չուկը հատուկ քեզ ա ասում…

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

> այ էս ա տրյուկը Այվի… նայի սովորի…


Ձևն անգիր գիտեմ, էն ա, որ չէր աշխատում, հիմա էլի աշխատեց  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այվի, պետք չի իմ տրյուկն օգտագործել, դա իրան արդեն սպառել ա: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ ա աշխատել էն ակումբցիների վրա, ովքեր մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն ու կարող են լավ գործեր գրել: Ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չի, հին, թե նոր ակումբցի: Կարևորը էդ մարդուն անհատական դիմելն ու ասելն ա, որ զգում ես, որ ինքը կարող ա շատ լավ գրի: Էդպիսիք հիմա շատ կան ակումբում:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, Մեֆ, ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:


Հա էլի Մեֆ, տես, նույնիսկ ադմինն ա ասում, որ մասնակցես  :Angry2:

----------

Էլիզե (06.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա էլի Մեֆ, տես, նույնիսկ ադմինն ա ասում, որ մասնակցես


Բայց դու շաաատ բլոջն ես, Բյուր… դու էլ գիտե՞ս էդ տրյուկը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց դու շաաատ բլոջն ես, Բյուր… դու էլ գիտե՞ս էդ տրյուկը…


Ի՞նչ տրյուկ: Էն ա քո անունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմ անունը չի… քոնն էր…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այվի, պետք չի իմ տրյուկն օգտագործել, դա իրան արդեն սպառել ա: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ ա աշխատել էն ակումբցիների վրա, ովքեր մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն ու կարող են լավ գործեր գրել: Ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չի, հին, թե նոր ակումբցի: Կարևորը էդ մարդուն անհատական դիմելն ու ասելն ա, որ զգում ես, որ ինքը կարող ա շատ լավ գրի: Էդպիսիք հիմա շատ կան ակումբում:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, [you], ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:


Ահա... ես էդ կուտն արդեն կերել եմ: :Smile:  Ու լրիվ հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնացի այն անգամ: Եվ չնայած վատ փորձիս, եթե հասցրեցի ավարտել` կուղարկեմ: :Cool:

----------

CactuSoul (05.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (05.07.2014)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Այվի, պետք չի իմ տրյուկն օգտագործել, դա իրան արդեն սպառել ա: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ ա աշխատել էն ակումբցիների վրա, ովքեր մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն ու կարող են լավ գործեր գրել: Ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չի, հին, թե նոր ակումբցի: Կարևորը էդ մարդուն անհատական դիմելն ու ասելն ա, որ զգում ես, որ ինքը կարող ա շատ լավ գրի: Էդպիսիք հիմա շատ կան ակումբում:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, [you], ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:


Լավ էր  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ` էդ տրյուկի համար չեմ մասնակցելու  :Tongue:  :LOL: 
ղԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺԺ

----------

Վոլտերա (05.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Եթե դեռ ուղարկող կա, հիշեցնեմ, որ վերջնաժամկետը մինչև վաղն առավոտն է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե դեռ ուղարկող կա, հիշեցնեմ, որ վերջնաժամկետը մինչև վաղն առավոտն է։


Ռիփ, ժամ ասա էլի  :Jpit:  Ի վերջո, տարբեր ժամային գոտիներում ենք:

----------


## ivy

Ես իմ ժամանակով եմ ասում, մինչև առավոտվա ավարտը՝ 12:00, ինչը Հայաստանի ժամանակով ցերեկվա 3-ն է: 
Ու ոչ մի րոպե ավել  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե դեռ ուղարկող կա, հիշեցնեմ, որ վերջնաժամկետը մինչև վաղն առավոտն է։





> Ես իմ ժամանակով եմ ասում, մինչև առավոտվա ավարտը՝ 12:00, ինչը Հայաստանի ժամանակով ցերեկվա 3-ն է: 
> Ու ոչ մի րոպե ավել


Ռիփ, Հայաստանում ցերեկվա 2-ն ա քո 12-ը, մարդկանց մի շփոթացրու:  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Դե 3 եմ ասել, թող 3 լինի  :Smile: 

Մի խոսքով, մինչև Հայաստանի ժամանակով ցերեկվա երեքը:

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Այվի, պետք չի իմ տրյուկն օգտագործել, դա իրան արդեն սպառել ա: Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ ա աշխատել էն ակումբցիների վրա, ովքեր մեծ պոտենցիալ ունեն ու կարող են լավ գործեր գրել: Ընդ որում հեչ կարևոր չի, հին, թե նոր ակումբցի: Կարևորը էդ մարդուն անհատական դիմելն ու ասելն ա, որ զգում ես, որ ինքը կարող ա շատ լավ գրի: Էդպիսիք հիմա շատ կան ակումբում:
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, [you], ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:


Վատ եմ  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե 3 եմ ասել, թող 3 լինի 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, մինչև Հայաստանի ժամանակով ցերեկվա երեքը:


Մի ժամ պոկեցի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (06.07.2014), Smokie (06.07.2014), Աթեիստ (05.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Հինգ տարբերակ ստացել եմ:
Մի քանի հեղինակ էլ ճամփի կեսից փոշմանեց. էս ինչ խիստ են ակումբցիներն իրենք իրենց գրածների հանդեպ:
Ժողովուրդ, մի տենց կոմպլեքսավորվեք, մեկ ա բոլորիդ գրածներին վերջում թե լավն են ասելու, թե վատը  :Smile: 

Ուղարկե՜ք  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.07.2014), Sambitbaba (06.07.2014), Արէա (06.07.2014)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Չգիտեմ, երևի արժի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հասկանաս թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Օրինակ ակումբցիներից մեկը կա, որ ես վստահ եմ, շատ լավ գործ կարող ա գրի էս մրցույթի համար: Հը՞, [you], ի՞նչ կասես, չե՞ս ուզում մասնակցել: Չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ինչու՞, բայց վստահ եմ, հրաշալի կստացվի քո մոտ:


Չուկ ջան, կներես, նոր տեսա գրառումդ... էդ անտեր բանկային համակարգն սպանեց իմ միջի ստեղծագործ ոգուն..  :Jpit:   հեսա անցնեմ արձակուրդի, մի բան կգրեմ...

Հ.Գ. շնորհակալ եմ հիշելու համար  :Smile: 

Հ.Հ.Գ. մի քիչ ինձ լավ զգամ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (06.07.2014), ivy (06.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014), matlev (06.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Վույ, Էլիզ, հիմա քեզ ճիշտն ասենք, թե չէ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (07.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Էլիզե (06.07.2014)

----------


## Էլիզե

Այվ ջան, արդեն ջոկեցի  :Jpit:  

բա որ ասում եմ ստեղծագործ ոգին  մարել ա մեջս... սկի  շուլուխը չեմ հըսկանում, լոռեցի միամիտ աղջիկ եմ էլի...  :Think:

----------

ivy (06.07.2014), Jarre (07.07.2014)

----------

